# Allatoona birds of prey



## Danny Leigh (Mar 7, 2005)

We tried fishing for crappie on 3/6, but didn't do any good so we took some pictures of some of the other "fishermen". This osprey had what looked like a 10" gizzard.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 7, 2005)

Same bird flying to another post.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 7, 2005)

We saw an eagle above Knox bridge last year and was told there was a nest down below Little River, but Sunday was the first time we went looking for the nest. A mature eagle was sitting in the nest and I assume on eggs since they have their young this time of year.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 8, 2005)

Those are neat pics Danny especially the bald eagle. I've never seen one in the wild. Thanks for sharing them with us !!!!!!


----------



## COYOTE X (Mar 8, 2005)

Great pic's man. That was a sucessful day.COYOTE X


----------



## bruceg (Mar 8, 2005)

Great pictures!!! I've got to try to find that eagle some weekend. I've taken my little guy to the fall bird hike at Charlie Elliott - he had a great time. Also took him to Creatures of the Night to see Owls. We've never seen bald eagles in the wild, only at the Chattahoochee Nature Center.


----------



## leo (Mar 8, 2005)

*Great pics Danny*

thanks a bunch for posting them  

leo


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 8, 2005)

*Great Pics*

I was duck hunting in Arkansas a few years ago and saw my first bald eagle.  He flew down the river about 20yds in front of us for about 1/2 mile.  Realy awesome bird.


----------



## BassWorm (Mar 14, 2005)

They used to raise the eagles in a little house up in the trees on the right side of the last bend going downriver to the dam. Since then  I've seen eagles in several different places on Lake Allatoona. Pretty birds.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Mar 14, 2005)

Danny:  That is what I call taking full advantage of whatever opportunity that might be offered.

Great photos!!

Vernon


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 14, 2005)

Fine bald eagle pic.

Jim


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 14, 2005)

BW, I vaguely remember the hacking station between Clear Creek and Stamp Creek. I am not sure how long the birds have been using the nests where I took the picture, but it looks like they have been there several years. I was told the nest they are currently using was used 2 years ago and the other nest was used last year.


----------

